# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Window 8 - How to add Settings to the Settings Charm

## DreyerSmit

Now I've been struggling with this (under Visual Basic) and I was wondering if one of you guys know how to do this. I need to add the Privacy Policy to the Settings Charm, but all attempts at this failed.

Any suggestions?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

This might help :

http://vbcity.com/forums/t/167294.aspx

If you haven't already come right. 

I just hate seeing forums with no replies  :Smilie:

----------

